# Choosing a DRO for a lathe



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello all, 

Iam looking for a decent DRO for my South Bend Fourteen.  Anybody recommend a good brand and vendor?

Also, are the magnetic scales worth buying?

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 2, 2017)

Glen, 
check out this site; http://www.dropros.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIr-3Dte3R1gIVUZR-Ch3bTAsrEAAYAiAAEgJJDvD_BwE 
They have many options and great videos.
Paco


----------



## Rob (Oct 2, 2017)

Another option if you are into doing a lot of it yourself.

http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 2, 2017)

Another option is Shooting Star.  I have their first design, CBX on my milling machine which is minimal functionality but works well.   The latest offering has more calculation features.

http://www.star-techno.com/order.htm


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a 2-axis TPACtools.com DRO on my Grizzly G0709 14" x 40".  Mine has 5 micron glass scales which gives a resolution of about +/- 0.0002".  Cost me $375 delivered.  Comes with a low-profile scale for the cross feed.  Here's the thread of my install:

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/grizzly-g0709-lathe-dro-install.49902/

Jim Dawson did an awesome job on his lathe DRO install with magnetic scales.  Here's the thread to Jim's install:

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-dro.58063/

DROPros has a nice description of both technologies.  Here's that link:

http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Digital_Readout_Magnetic_Scale.htm

I have glass scales on my mill and lathe.  Only issue I've had was temperature related last winter when my mill DRO stopped working at a shop temp of about 10 or 20 F.  My lathe DRO still worked fine.  Temp operating range is supposed to be something like 32 F - 120 F.  I brought the box inside to warm it up, reinstalled it and it worked fine.  Now put a heating pad on it through the winter; cheaper to heat the DRO than my whole shop.  My issue was with the display, not the scales so I can vouch for glass scales still working at 10 F.

Bruce


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks guys. Good info. I've started checking out the sites you provided.

One other question:

I've seen  a couple of people somehow set up a DRO to measure tailstock movement, such as drill operations.  How do they do that? Do they use a 3 axis DRO for the purpose, or is it a separate unit?

Edit:  woops, more questions.  Anybody have experience with the Yuriy's tools Touch DRO android/wireless setup? Are there any issues with electromagnetic interference if using blue tooth or other wireless connections to a DRO?

Thanks again, 
Glenn


----------



## richl (Oct 2, 2017)

Yuri toys Bluetooth preassembled board with igaging scales here. Use it with my Samsung tablet( on my mill), works pretty good, yuri  has decent software, pretty full featured. Some say the scales have some lag, based on the setup of my pm1440gs, I agree, but it is plenty fast enough for me, you can adjust for the slight lag on different machines in the shop, it might be a good option for you. He has boards that work with glass scales and igaging together... check it out. They may not be everyone, but if you like the idea of using your
Bluetooth tablet on multiple machines in your shop, it might be for you.
No significant electromagnetic issues for me using one of the reassembled boards...
Hth
Rich


----------



## killswitch505 (Oct 2, 2017)

Just put this on mine and I'm happy with the results 

http://www.tpactools.com/2-AXIS-DRO-DIGITAL-READOUT-LATHE-PACKAGE-NEW_p_22.html


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Glenn,

Here's a thread to one I put on my G0709 lathe.  Mine is just a simple digital calipers and does not communicate to the X/Z DRO.  Bought mine from TPACtools for $25.  It's nice to be able to zero out at the start of a drilling op and know how deep you've gone.  Easier for me than adding/subtracting the fractions on the quill.

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/tail-stock-dro-on-a-g0709-lathe.50225/

Bruce


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 3, 2017)

Bruce, thanks for posting your tailstock install. Seems like a perfect solution. 

One question: do you work the tailstock without the quill clamp attached for non drilling operations?  Iam guessing the quill clamp would need to be released each time one would want to drive the quill into the tailstock deep enuf to pop loose the MT arbor?

Glenn


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Glenn,

I've got the clamp on about 0.20" of the end of the quill and leave it there.  They MT3's release just before the clamp bottoms out on the tail stock casting.

Bruce


----------



## f350ca (Oct 4, 2017)

Have you looked at the DRO's shipping direct from China, quite a few listed on eBay. Without the reseller over here the prices are a lot lower.

Greg


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 4, 2017)

I have Yuriy's Touch DRO installed on my lathe.  I used 3 axes with one of them being the tailstock.  I used the iGaging scales and my old Android smart phone for the readout.  The Bluetooth connection has been solid.  I had problems with EMI from the lathe motor.  When I turned the motor off, I would  have the scale readings jump.  Running the adapter on a  12 volt battery eliminated the problem but was inconvenient.  I finally solved the problem by running the the power supply for the adapter  from a different circuit.

Yuriy's Touch DRO worked out well for me on my 10 x 22 lathe.  I couldn't figure a way to make even the slim glass scales work for the cross feed with out sacrificing some of the lathe's capability.  The magnetic scales would have worked for me  but I couldn't rationalize installing a readout that exceeded the cost of the lathe for a machine that I don't use on a daily basis.

If there was one shortcoming, it would be the lack of scale resolution.  The capacitive scales are 10 micron scales whereas  glass and magnetic scales are either 5 micron or 1 micron.  For the z axis and the tailstock, this isn't a problem but for the x axis with the readout set to read diameter directly, the best I can resolve with the capacitive scale is 20 microns on the diameter or .0008" with the readout set to display four decimal places.  If it is set to three decimal places, , the third decimal place can be erratic.  (you can be .ooo2" oversized and suddenly jump a whole thousandth on the readout with a .0001" tweak of the cross feed.  For this reason I use the four digit display and deal with the .ooo8" increments.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks all for some great responses.  In answer to some questions:

Greg - yes, I've started looking at China direct on Alibaba. Indeed much cheaper prices for the same devices. Cost around $275 for the whole package, on average. Many of these utilize glass scales. I think I would like to install magnetic. So have sent a couple of emails and awaiting responses. 

Bruce - thanks, I checked my tailstock last night, and have about the same clearance yoummnetioned- maybe 1/2" or so to mount a fitting on the quill. So put it on the work list.

And, Rich and R.J., yep, also read through Yuri's web site. Happy to hear you are satisfied with his equipment and software.  Iam leaning this direction, but haven't decided if I want to build out the unit, or buy one. Still around $250-275 with mag scales and needing to buy an android tablet - we have a couple of i pads, but nothing that plays with Java.

Couple of people have also memtioned Newell. They make what looks like a very nice, proprietary, fully sealed linear scale. Bullet proof apparently. Price is around $1100, so at the top of the leaderboard regarding cost.

Lot of choices out there. I think it will boil down to reliability and price point. 

Thanks again for all your assistance!

Glenn


----------



## richl (Oct 4, 2017)

Buy the unit, unless you are very comfortable soldering small ic units. People with the problems are the ones that either build from scratch or buy the unassembled kit. Not worth the hassles on something like this to me...

Ymmv
Rich


----------



## f350ca (Oct 4, 2017)

Let us know what you find on the magnetic scales Glen. I haven't seen any sets listed. I'd like to put a DRO on the shaper and the size of the magnetic scale would be a plus on the down feed.

Greg


----------



## Sdmf5150 (Oct 4, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> I have a 2-axis TPACtools.com DRO on my Grizzly G0709 14" x 40".  Mine has 5 micron glass scales which gives a resolution of about +/- 0.0002".  Cost me $375 delivered.  Comes with a low-profile scale for the cross feed.  Here's the thread of my install:
> 
> http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/grizzly-g0709-lathe-dro-install.49902/
> 
> ...


I was interested in getting a dro from Tpac. How were they to deal with?


----------



## kvt (Oct 4, 2017)

Glenn I am glad you started this thread,   I am also looking at putting DRO on my lathe,   So I have been sitting back and watching your thread.    I have also been looking round at he pricing etc.  
Check Craigslist and Ebay for used Android tablets and you may be able to get an old one cheaper.  I have an old one sitting at the house I may be able to use.   So I am also looking that way.  
I am also looking at the tail stock setup as well.   But found that someone had messed with it prior to me getting it  and now I am in the process of replacing bearings.  
I was also looking at the stainless scales but did not really see any advantage to them.    I will continue to watch and will let you know if I find or decide on something.


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 4, 2017)

Sdmf5150 said:


> I was interested in getting a dro from Tpac. How were they to deal with?


No issues with them (Tom) at all.  Quick response to emails and questions, quick shipping.  I have a 4-axis DRO from them on my mill and a 2-axis on a lathe.  Tom includes a 5-year warranty which I haven't had to use, so no idea on the service if I have an issue.

Bruce


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 4, 2017)

Bruce. Does TPAC offer different quality display units?  Can you comment on how happy you are with the screen colors/clarity/sharpness of your display? 

Reason I ask, I've noticed Newell offers two or three choices of displays. Good, better and best sort of thing. But the high end stuff is to expensive for my budget - although probably necessary in a production shop.  But I am wondering what is the best heads up display at moderate cost, available for hobby use?

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## mksj (Oct 4, 2017)

I have glass scales on my current lathe and also had them on my previous mill, my current mill uses magnetic scales on all 4 axis. I am not sure of the value vs. cost of using magnetic scales on the lathe unless you plan on running coolant. Even then, I rarely hear of an issue with contamination on glass scales with the exception of some of the cheaper Chinese scales with a single seal. Magnetic scales are less finicky as to alignment, can be cut to length,  and are a bit more immune to swarf, but I would not install them without a cover.  Magnetic scales are still expensive relative, like twice the price in comparison to glass scales. On a lathe, I recommend a slim line 1 micron scale for the cross slide. There are also lathe specific DRO displays, or the graphical units have program settings vs. generic display units. You could consider a 3 axis unit, and put a scale on the tool post slide or tailstock, but it gets expensive and often the scale my not fit or be too bulky. My preference on the tailstock is to have a stand alone battery operated DRO, much less bulky/expensive. The clamping collar I use is adjustable as to its position. I use an Igaging Absolute, it maintains its position and the display is easy to read, otherwise I often see individuals using a caliper or depth DRO. On a mill, if you run 3 or 4 axis, the magnetic scales are a bit easier to mount and more compact, in particular for the spindle. The EL700 will also sum the knee and spindle axis, and has a host of other features that I commonly use on the mill.

Probably 3 levels/costs as far as DRO systems commonly installed
$250-300 range, 2 axis Sino system with glass scales,  Igaging Absolute scales on smaller lathes or Android based system.
$400-600 range, 2 axis ES-8A or ES-12B or C or EL400 with glass scales
$800+ EL400 with magnetic scales, Acu-Rite Vue or similar mainstream brand with glass scales, the price almost doubles with magnetic or inductive scales.

On the display units, if you go with a standard numerical LED display, they are all pretty similar. The lathe specific EL400 is very nice. I prefer the graphical displays, I just find the numbers a bit less fatiguing then the numerical display units. I have installed DROs from Easson ES-12 (now ES-12B or C), Acu-Rite VUE an EL700, all are very nice. The EL700 has a great display, but is pricey, in the mid price range color graphical displays I would look at the Easson ES-12B or C (difference is one is vertical and the other is horizontal ) with glass scales they run $650-700.

http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Easson_Lathe_Digital_Readout_LCD.htm
http://www.dropros.com/Electronica_...#Electronica_Magnetic_Scale_2_Axis_Lathe_Kits:

Tail stock DRO example



ES-12, AcuRite VUE graphical displays



EL700 graphical display



Magnetic spindle scale


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 5, 2017)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Bruce. Does TPAC offer different quality display units?  Can you comment on how happy you are with the screen colors/clarity/sharpness of your display?
> 
> Reason I ask, I've noticed Newell offers two or three choices of displays. Good, better and best sort of thing. But the high end stuff is to expensive for my budget - although probably necessary in a production shop.  But I am wondering what is the best heads up display at moderate cost, available for hobby use?
> 
> ...


Hi Glenn,

I think TPAC uses mTech units, maybe Sino or Sinpo.  No options offered for different displays.  No nice graphics or multi-colors.  Bright yellow-green large LED's.  Good visibility, lights up like a Christmas tree.  Only issue I've had is working in low temps so I have a heating pad on my display during the winter.

Bruce


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 5, 2017)

I mounted an iGaging DRO on my tailstock.  The scale miunt was designed and placed so it didn't reduce the quill travel.  I mounted the scale on the back side as it weas out of the way there and was a cleaner look.

One concern on the Grizzly 602 tailstock is the anti-rotation key.  Grizzly uses a set screw as a key which effectively gives a single point of contact.  Under heavy drilling, the set screw is deformed and the tailstock can jam.  With a DRO scale mounted to the quill, the scale will rotate slightly which can cause problems with readings or possibly damage to the scale or pickup.

A dog point set screw won't work because the keyway is as wide as the major diameter of the screw.   There have been several solutions to this problem.  One was to drill and tap the hole for a larger set screw.  The OEM screw was an M8 and tapping for an M10 would permit an M10 dog point set screw to be used.  Another solution was to make a special screw with an 8mm cylindrical head and screw driver slot on the other end.  I opted for the second choice.  

Getting the screw in was a bit tricky since the lead screw has to be removed in order for the the key screw to be inserted from the onside of the bore.  The screw was put in place with a pair of hemostats and a screwdriver inserted to through the tapped hole to pull it key screw in.  As I recall, the thrust washer had to be modified in order to clear the key screw when reinstalling the lead screw.  The result was a positive quill key with minimal rotation.


----------

